# Soundiron - In The Studio With Composer Shaun Chasin



## Craig Peters (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Guys!

I got a chance to visit the studio of composer Shaun Chasin recently for a Soundiron - In The Studio. Watch him compose an awesome track from scratch! 

​


----------



## axb312 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there ,

Is there a chance these can be uploaded to soundcloud or something like that? I like to download podcasts and listen to them in my car, and it's earier to do that from soundcloud...

Thanks either way...


----------

